# Is styrofoam safe?



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

You know those styrofoam "s" shape thingies that are used for packaging delicates? Well mum had a BIG box of stuff arrive which means we now have a great big box with lots of styrofoam bits in it sitting around doing nothing.
I was thinking it might be fun for the girlies tonight to throw them in there and let them have some happy burrowing time  but is it safe? :?


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

hmm. I wouldn't think they would nibble on them, so I'd be tempted to say it's okay, with supervision.

I'd make sure it's not so deep that they could fall deep into the box and suffocate.


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I was thinking i may throw some treats in the box so they can look for them, would that discourage nibbling on the styrofoam because they have nicer things to eat, or encourage it because the styrofoam will smell of nice food?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The packing peanuts that dissolve in water are alright, can't remember what they're made of? But I wouldn't let ratties play in any other kind unless you're *right* there, supervising. I'm not sure if they're toxic, but I know they aren't good if a rattie were to nibble.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I think if you use a dry food, like yogies or cereal, it would be okay to throw them in. But anything wet like berries or veggies might leave their taste on the styrofoam and they might take a nibble.

I agree with Kimmiekins, though, that you'd definitely have to be supervising the whole time.

I'm not sure if they are toxic either, but I'm betting not. I would, however, be concerned that if they take a nibble, it won't be digested and will become trapped in their intestines as a foreign body, and then you might need surgery.

I think so long as you sit down next to them and watch them digging in the box, you should be safe.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

There are some that are semi-edible (my sister and I used to eat them all the time), and they dissolve in your mouth. Those I think would be okay, although you could never use them as packing peanuts again, since they might get all rat pee-y! But the S shaped ones are plastic, and I don't think it would be a good idea to let them nibble, so you're probably better off just not letting them in these.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I consulted the search on another forum, as I knew the question had come up before.

The cornstarch ones are editable, but apparently rats do LOVE to eat them. If you put one in water and they disintegrate, they're the cornstarch.  That said, you do NOT want them eating them if possible, or eating much.

The styrofoam ones are not editable or digestible and are major choking hazard since styrofoan is not inhale-able (would block the airway if swallowed), so you might want to skip the idea if they are it. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, that's a shame  Ok then, don't want my babies choking.


----------

